# Cold showers (Wim Hof)



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

This is something that helped me to land somewhat in the moment. Helps me get some focus so I can venture out despite agoraphobia and social phobia. If you are up for trying it give it at least a couple of weeks. It sucks in the beginning but you can also start to feel the benefits. I will link 2 videos about it.

First is about the shovers

https://explore.wimhofmethod.com/mini-class-class2-cold-showers/?fbclid=IwAR1WtN2p9ghYpS-Upsp7YyTwb8G_vveqk-8dKw3LNjMrbrLXAeZRagCL7gQ

Second is about the state of mind you should have when you shower.

https://explore.wimhofmethod.com/mini-class-class3-commitment/?fbclid=IwAR2B59QY2OxTiQx1IiMAZUJMlUDeEfY-EfM8wwtW-9POz_e2RlfSYFeaLas

I you have heart problems ore had a stroke you should probably ask a doctor before you try it. There is also a breathing exercise by Wim I do as well. I think it is better to start with the showers. Happens a lot in the breathing exercise, it can be to much sometime.






You should never do the breathing in water because there is a risk that you pas out.


----------



## drkrvn (Sep 25, 2019)

I'll try this! The breathing already helped me in some moments


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

drkrvn said:


> I'll try this! The breathing already helped me in some moments


Good luck. Hope it will help you. I say it does my days 1 point better on a scale from one to ten. Sometimes more then that.


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Did not work for my DPDR.


----------

